# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Suche den "Besitzer" der blauen Boje auf der Westseite von Orth

## hamburger jung

Moin!
Kennt jemand den "Besitzer" der blauen Boje, die auf der Westseite von Orth von seewrts ganz links vor dem Deich liegt?
Ich muss da dringend was klren.
Vielen Dank fr sachdienliche Hinweise
der hamburger jung

----------


## hamburger jung

Schade!
Nun dann aber offiziell die Warnung vor dem wahnwitzigen Plan, die genannte Boje zu benutzen:
Am 28.07. war ich am beschriebenen Spot unterwegs, habe festgemachtes Material an dieser Boje erblickt und spter aufgrund von eigenen Materialproblemen mitsamt meinem Rigg an Land gehen mssen. Die dann gerade "freie" Boje habe ich belegt, indem ich mein Brett mithilfe der Startschot grndlich an der Boje verknotet habe.
Ich war mir keines Fehlverhaltens bewut, aber als ich nach 20-mintigem Landgang zurck ins Wasser kam, konnte ich mein Brett vorerst nicht erblicken. Pltzlich entdeckte ich es, sanft auf und ab wiegend, direkt am unteren Rand der Steine der Uferbefestigung, zeitweise auch darauf. Ich denke, ich muss nicht erwhnen, dass solch eine Zusammenkunft von Steinen und Unterschiff keine schnen Spuren hinterlsst.
Die Startschot war brigens fein suberlich an die hintere Fuschlaufe geknotet.
Mein Brett hat also unvergessliche Erinnerungen davongetragen.

Bitte, liebe Freunde, benutzt niemals die beschriebene Boje! Auch dann nicht, wenn Ihr wegen Materialbruch oder -problemen an Land msst.

Offenbar gibt es dort einen "Local", der Eure Naivitt ausnutzt, um ohne Rcksicht auf Euer Material "sein Revier" markieren muss. Schade, dass es an diesem schnen Ort(h) solche Erlebnisse geben muss.

Falls dieser Local das hier lesen sollte: Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren eine Ferienwohnung dort und wir werden wieder kommen, hilft nix!

Ahoi an all die Guten und einen windigen Herbst allerseits!

----------


## Surf Maniac

Der muss ja beobachtet haben, dass du Probleme hattest und deshalb dein Material da festgemacht hast, wenn er so schnell reagiert hat.
Er wusste genau, was mit deinem Board passiert.

Du kannst ja die Tage mal Fotos von den beschdigten Stellen einstellen.

----------


## hamburger jung

Moin Maniac!
Ja...er hat ganz genau darauf geachtet, wer wann "seine" Boje benutzt und Fremde werden dort wohl nicht geduldet, ungeachtet der Umstnde...

----------


## Jumpi

ganz schn hinterlistig stell mal bitte Bilde von allem rein auch von dem Spot... so ein assiverhalten muss man nicht untersttzen.

----------

